# How Long Would This Job Take You?



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Heres a picture of this job. How long do you think it would take to do with a 3/4 Ton truck with boss V plow?

How would u bid it for salting and plowing? Thanks for your help guys!!


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

30 minutes. As for what to charge, there is a simple formula:

Expenses+ the highest profit you could possibly get for this job, without being so high that you wont be able to get the job = what to charge.

It really is that simple, not trying to be a smart arse.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

20 minutes. $50 to plow. $50 to salt.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

whoa.. lol I already gave them a quote... just wanted to see what others would think.

Ipushsnow: I've been in business long enough to understand there are expenses... im not a 15 yr old kid..

I quoted $85 per visit - $100 for salting


----------



## pwill50 (Oct 1, 2009)

Would probably say 35 to 45 minutes $90 and $120 for salt just depends on your operator.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

30 minutes first time, probably 20 after you learn it.


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

JDiepstra;895142 said:


> 20 minutes. $50 to plow. $50 to salt.


are you ******* serious? we have driveways that we plow for $50 that take 3 minutes. $100 absolute minimum on commercial with walks, same for salting. i know the economy sucks, but half of you guys are just adding to the industry problems here. stick to your guns!


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

lawnlandscape;895108 said:


> Heres a picture of this job. How long do you think it would take to do with a 3/4 Ton truck with boss V plow?
> 
> How would u bid it for salting and plowing? Thanks for your help guys!!


How much is on the ground ?

6" , 12" , 22".


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

BSDeality;895575 said:


> are you ******* serious? we have driveways that we plow for $50 that take 3 minutes. $100 absolute minimum on commercial with walks, same for salting. i know the economy sucks, but half of you guys are just adding to the industry problems here. stick to your guns!


Wow, you are totally awesome!

Here in Michigan, everyone has a truck with a plow on it. $100 for 20 minutes worth of work is nothing to scoff at. I'd probably actually be lucky to get it at that price.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

BSDeality;895575 said:


> are you ******* serious? we have driveways that we plow for $50 that take 3 minutes. $100 absolute minimum on commercial with walks, same for salting. i know the economy sucks, but half of you guys are just adding to the industry problems here. stick to your guns!


Thats Fairfield county for ya


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm one county over from dchr. i' got several lots that size. Getting 
between 130 - 175 for .5- 3" . 120 to sand. Cost of living here is 
harsh


----------



## Nelsen (Oct 19, 2008)

*In Cleveland....*

Agreed with most of these guys. I doubt I'd bid less than $100 for that to push. I'd say it would take 20-40 minutes depending on the job you intend on doing and if you have a good system down already.

Salt is where I usually draw the line on pricing though. I basically only charge for my time and my actual cost of salt. I can't imagine I'd bid more than $60 total to salt that.

As far as inches for the one guy....6, 12? Lol. Whatever happened to the two-inch trigger?


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I would normally have done that for 85 / 80-100 on salt. This year I have adjusted to account for a little drive time.


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

I would be at min 120 per push


----------



## AIMscapes (Jul 29, 2009)

I doubt that lot is realistically doable in 30 minutes or less. If you pushed 1-2" you would be close to that, but at 4-6" you would be there closer to an hour. As far as salt pricing, that lot will use probably 300-400 pounds of salt to do it right. If you use 50 lb. bags at $5 each, you are looking at $30- $45 for salt alone. It would be less than half that if you use bulk salt. I think you should charge $110 for the lot up to 4" and add a few bucks for larger snowfalls. Salting will take you less than 10 minutes, so you should charge $75 for that. Good luck.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

JDiepstra;895142 said:


> 20 minutes. $50 to plow. $50 to salt.


I wouldnt even look at that place for 50$. And 50 to salt it? Nothing like spreading salt for less than cost or free. Might make a whopping 20$ after all expenses are paid. WOOOOOOOOOOOOH!!!


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

$100 or so to plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Time required will depend on amount and type of snow, and how big your plow is, wings, etc.

Looks like a $100 lot to me. Less per push, more per storm.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

JDiepstra;895142 said:


> 20 minutes. $50 to plow. $50 to salt.


I have to jump on this band wagon!! At some of my accounts, I get $50 to show up before I salt, then I add $$$$ to every 100lbs I spread. Don't sell yourself cheap, All of our equipment takes a beating. One year you make a nice profit, and the next your spending most of it on repairs.


----------

